# New frog species



## David J (Apr 12, 2010)

This new species was found in the Western Ghats;
The Hindu : Front Page : New species of frog found in Eravikulam National Park


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

way cool looking. great post 
thanks


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

incredible


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting coloration


----------

